# Problem mounting NFS share: file name too long



## emcrisostomo (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm posting here in Storage although it's a mix between Storage and Networking (and possibly something else as well).

I'm trying to mount an NFS share on a FreeBSD 10.0 and it's failing immediately with "File name too long". In fact, I tried trimming the path until mount tries doing something and it starts failing when the full path is above 88 characters. I tried Googling around and searching for a bug report and I found this bug:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=161481

which confirms the maximum length of 88, which is rather odd to me.

The last comment hinting at some activity is Garrett Coopers' in late 2011. He hinted at some tests he'd perform on a modified kernel, but never followed up on that task.

Just out of curiosity, is there any technical reason why this "bug" is there and is unresolved since more than 3 years ago? I'm using FreeBSD since quite a long time and I'm hitting this just now, however in retrospective an 88-characters-long path does not seem something very difficult to hit nowadays. Does anybody know whether Garrett's idea of changing that size and experiment with that kernel did work or not?

Cheers and thanks.
--
Enrico


----------

